# Airbags mk3 jetta-golf/gti



## asdubber (Dec 1, 2009)

Can anyone answer this question? Do mk3's have airbags?
Thanks


----------



## derhunt (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: Airbags mk3 jetta-golf/gti (asdubber)*

mine does


----------



## asdubber (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Airbags mk3 jetta-golf/gti (derhunt)*

I thought so, thanks.


----------

